# One F1 ticket for Abu Dhabi next weekend



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Right. I have one F1 ticket (Saturday and Sunday pass) for sale.

Message me if you are interested. I bought 3, and one friend couldn't come any more - so you'll be stuck with two South Africans. Price = to what I paid for it in July.

Ciao!


----------

